
You Smell Like Outside - tarikozket
http://davidgaddy.com/you-smell-like-outside/
======
noemit
From the comments: "I live in Virginia and have always gotten this unfortunate
smell when outside, but noticed most people do not. My brothers get it, and
occasionally my husband, but not my mother or any other people I know. My
husband and I call it smelling “sparkly” because the pungent, slightly
metallic smell is initially so strong once I come indoors it makes me envision
the smell actively jumping or popping around my skin, hair and clothes like
tiny firecrackers. It calms down within a half hour or so, but doesn’t
completely disappear. I only have to be outside for couple minutes, but when I
come back in I smell “sparkly.” If I am around people I avoid any trips
outside as much as possible."

This needs to be researched. Is this some sort of psychological affliction?
There is no outside smell. What if you lived in a hut? What separates the
outside from the inside?

